# Drop Trap Idea



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I had this questions about a shoot design earlier about this trap design. Its just a little door with a chute thing. my last design went strait down, and you guys said they would be able to see the bottom, so I lengthend that part out more. Here is a picture, tell me what you think, Would they go down it?


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is another view.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow great design! Looks good to me but im shure an expert will answer soon 

what program did you use to design this?



Colin


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks!  I used google sketchup its a free download from google. Its alot of fun.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Cool design! I want to build one in the future. My pigeons are multiplying and I find myself keep wanting more and more of them. I think it's a disease....I'm always on here or in the pigeon coop. What can I say.


----------



## LostPinesLoft (May 29, 2008)

nice sketch,

a simple way to go for drop traps is to cut a 4" hole where you want the trap and insert a 4" pvc 45 degree street ell, birds love them, they can be plugged w/ pvc plugs to keep predators/varmints out

VL


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks lost pines. So could I put them up there, and would they still drop that like two feet into the main loft?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Very interesting design. I think it should work fine. One thing I think you need to consider is the size of the landing board. I would give them more room to land before entering the trap. If you are not going to race it is probably no big deal, but without more room to land it would slow them down considerably I would think.

Dan


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah i don't plan on racing but I will extend it, thanks for the advice!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Should I use Wire netting or like plywood for the chute thing?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it's kinda cool, but I would'nt want to have to get on top of something to close it shut every night.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking of making some kind of door that you can pull on a rope that is on a pully system? I don't know still trying to figure things out.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I will take sometime for your bird to dive in from that height. Make the shoot at least wing span wide cause they will need all the control as they glide down. Make sure you can close (critter and predator proof) it at night.


----------

